
GNU Taler Operational at Bern University of Applied Sciences - gnufx
https://taler.net/en/news/2020-09.html
======
gnufx
Previously on the Taler privacy-friendly online payment system:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274110)

